# 98 Astro Stereo locked



## mister-lizard (Oct 4, 2007)

Bought my used 98 Astro AWD and had to replace the battery and brakes and window motor and tie rods ends... and then the check engine light went on.....

Any idea how to get my stock stereo to come off of 'LOC' 
any idea how to check for code or erase code???

Gee whiz
thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Mister,
Find oit where it was purchased then ask the dealer, tell them your situation they should give it to you .......


----------



## mister-lizard (Oct 4, 2007)

Bought van from a auction house. No manual even.
Good news was it was a decent price, but all these little issues are starting to add up...
It is going to cost just under $100 to have the dealer unlock and $109 -$69 to zero codes.

yikes


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

If you know anything about how to install car radios, it is not hard at all. Mostly just know the purpose of each of the wires to the radio, for about a $100 you can just pick up a new radio and install it yourself.
You just have to make sure that the speakers you currently have can handle the watts of the new radio, but if you get a cheaper one I think they generally won't have as high of watts as some of the more expensive ones. Also if you wanted you can get a new radio and four new speakers (or two if you do not care about the fronts too much) and install all these. 

I have played around with the radios and speakers a little, both factory and not factory. And even changing the back two speakers in an all factory set up will increase how it sounds and i think it also makes it slightly louder or at least in my case it did. 

It is just dependent on how much you want to spend and your budget, but $100 is due able just for a new radio if you are ok with doing the work


----------



## mister-lizard (Oct 4, 2007)

good factory stereo, tape deck with cd player and a rear radio that is wired into the master. hoping to keep the van stock...oh well. I wonder if the dealer will give me the goods so I will be prepared next time...?

thanks for your ideas


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So you have a dealers license then shouldn't they hook you up?


----------

